# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Cơ hội du lịch Hawaii cùng Pepsico

## hangnt

*Bạn sẽ có cơ hội ngắm cá voi bơi lượn, trải nghiệm những đợt lặn thú vị và được ngắm những bãi biển đẹp và sạch tại Hawaii.*


Công viên Sea Life Park ở đảo Oahu - Hawaii là nơi cho bạn cơ hội bơi lội cùng cá heo. Đây cũng là nơi Henry (nhân vật do Adam thủ diễn) làm huấn luyện viên xiếc thú trong phim 50 First Dates.

Không chỉ vậy, đến bất kỳ hòn đảo nào trong cụm đảo Hawaii, đặc biệt là cảng Lahaina trên đảo Maui, bạn cũng sẽ có cơ hội ngắm cá voi bơi lượn, tung mình giữa đại dương, hoặc phóng lên mặt nước để chào đón du khách.

Ở Hawaii, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy những hàng dừa nghiêng bóng mát, những đường mòn ven núi nhìn xuống sóng biển vỗ rì rào. Waikiki và Lanakai luôn xếp đầu danh sách các bãi biển sạch và thơ mộng trên thế giới.

Nếu mê thám hiểm, vài đợt lặn chỉ cách bờ không xa vẫn đủ đem đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm về thế giới muôn màu của đại dương.


Với sự đa dạng về cảnh quan, Hawaii đã được chọn làm bối cảnh của nhiều bộ phim Hollywood như 50 First Dates (2004), Công viên Kỉ Jura, The Descendants (2011), Pearl Harbor - Trân Châu Cảng (2001). Đây cũng là địa chỉ nghỉ hè được viếng thăm thường xuyên của nhiều ngôi sao điện ảnh Mỹ.

Đặc biệt, hè năm nay, nhãn hàng 7Up thuộc công ty Pepsico Việt Nam trao cho bạn tới 7 cơ hội du lịch biển Hawaii miễn phí. Đây là điểm nhấn trong chương trình "Hè rồi, 7Up thôi" với một loạt các hoạt động sôi nổi, khuyến khích các bạn trẻ trải nghiệm và khám phá cuộc sống trong mùa hè này.


Truy cập 7UP | HÈ RỒI, 7UP THÔI! để biết thông tin và khám phá hàng trăm nghìn giải thưởng cho mùa hè trên biển thêm sôi động. Chương trình cũng chúc mừng chị Xa Thị Ngọc Nga thuộc tỉnh Quảng Nam đã trở thành chủ nhân đầu tiên của một trong 7 chiếc vé du lịch Hawaii. Vẫn còn 6 chiếc vé đến quần đảo thiên đường đang chờ bạn khám phá dưới nắp chai 7Up.

----------

